# Noob questions on IPT-141



## Jackfromsac (Feb 15, 2013)

So I did a bit of research and decided to try ipt-141.  I found excellent information on effects, chemistry, dosage - but not so much on administration.  I'm a novice "T" user - of the NRT variety - and I have not expanded out into peptides yet.  So now I have this interesting vial of ipt-141 with some chunks in it, a vial of BAC water, and an empty vial.  Any pointers greatly appreciated J


----------



## Jackfromsac (Feb 17, 2013)

In response to my own thread - there are a couple of excellent youtube videos and the mixing and administration of ipt-141 like this one: PT141 Bremelanotide How to Mix and Use the Libido Drug for Men and Women - YouTube               And an excellent article on Bremelanotide (ipt-141) on wiki here: Bremelanotide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jackfromsac (Feb 17, 2013)

And I can happily report my day one experience was pretty much incredible.  My girl is now a very vocal advocate of ipt-141


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 17, 2013)

Jackfromsac said:


> And I can happily report my day one experience was pretty much incredible.  My girl is now a very vocal advocate of ipt-141



It is one of my favorites as well.


----------

